
US bans government personnel from using Huawei and ZTE devices - oedmarap
https://www.engadget.com/2018/08/14/us-defense-huawei-zte-ban/
======
segmondy
I don't know what the govt knows, but they know more than I do. I won't use or
let my family use those devices either until that ban is lifted. :-/

------
rtsser
just use AT&T, that way only the US gov will be spying on u

